# jewelry box plans



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've made alot of things before but never a jewelry box but I think I'm ready to try one.Any ideas or pictures of a good one to start with? What should I use to attach the box to the lid?I watched a few videos on Youtube and seen some unusual hinges.I think he called them bullet hinges or something like that.Where can I find those and other type of hinges?I think I would like to try splines in the sides.It adds a good detail to the box.Let's see some ideas.

Thanks,Donny


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Jewelry box plans*

Good luck to ya,I'v been making them for years and even though I am into turning now,I still love making boxes.You can get the bullit hinges at woodcraft,rockler,just to name a few,but there basically for lighter boxes,but unless you use a chain stop,they may pull out.I like to use the hiddin hinges as they are the easiest to make ,for me anyway.I allso make my own hinges from wood.As for the splines there pretty easy to make.All you have to do is make a sled for your tablesaw.If I get time I will take a pic of one I made and post it here for you tomorrow.I hope this helps.If I can help out any more just email me.

Ken


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

This website may be helpful for you in finding some hinges. I stumbled upon it last week and ordered some table leg hinges for a folding table I'm going to build. Looks like they've got every hinge imaginable.

Delivery was fast, like 2 days with the cheapest fare.

http://www.hardwaresource.com/


----------



## machinistchest (Mar 3, 2008)

*Hardware*

Donny,

Got some nice drawer ring pulls and front mount knobs...MC

WWW.MACHINISTCHEST.COM


----------



## amcharn (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't be afraid to make your own hinges. They add uniqueness to your project and allow you to do designs without the hinges constaining you. Check out box sites (including mine) to get some ideas.


----------



## Procrastinator2000 (Dec 13, 2009)

If you are brand new to box making, how about making a few without hinges? You can hone in on other skills and add hinges to your designs later.


----------



## JGibson (Jan 31, 2010)

Here take a look at this video from Youtube. This is the 3rd part of a video series. I got it to point out the lid and case assembly.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have built three of these

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0012

One each out of ambroaia maple, walnut and cherry.

Only built one to full scale. The other two were modified for their end users.

This plan makes for an interesting project. The only hinge needed is a piano style hinge for the top lid.

George


----------

